# Is a .22lr okay for coyotes??



## ????? (Dec 13, 2009)

I am new to coyote hunting and I have a .22lr and i was wondering if it is alright coyote hunting?

Please&Thankyou


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I think there is a thread about this already, but you are going to find most don't recommend a .22 rim fire. Close range head shots are acceptable, but not my choice for a coyote gun. You would be better served using a shotgun or any of the .22 center fire rifles.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Do you have any other guns?


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

OK if you are about 10yds away nomore. Go and use 12G with some 000Buck, SSG out to 30yds.


----------



## ????? (Dec 13, 2009)

I also have a 20 gauge but noise may be a problem? I am looking into a cheap 17 hmr would that be better?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

no and no :wink:


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

nope...and noise doesnt always bother them...if your to close to town and noise is a problem then move out away from town a ways..


----------



## HawgMan (Jan 23, 2005)

Save up & buy a gun to hunt in a humainly way.


----------



## ????? (Dec 13, 2009)

Alright and thanks i am going to be saving up for either a .204 or .223? :strapped:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

????? said:


> Alright and thanks i am going to be saving up for either a .204 or .223? :strapped:


But I thought you wanted a coyote gun?
oke: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

BBJ, you crack me up :rollin: . When you're tired of dispensing yote hunting advice -- and with your quirky sense of humor -- I could use your talents as a newspaper columnist, but we may have to keep you off the 'yote hunting beat.


----------

